# apache and mod_ssl (again :)

## MaGuS

Hi all,

apache worsk fine, also php with mysql etc. but I cannot get mod_ssl to work. If I point lynx to https://localhost I alway get alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.

/etc/conf.d/apache:

```

APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

```

/etc/apache/conf/apache.conf:

```

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module    extramodules/libssl.so

</IfDefine>

```

Does anyone got a hint for me?

Magnus

P.S.: I searched the forum but all I found was probs with php. ;(

----------

## RebelYell

 *MaGuS wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> apache worsk fine, also php with mysql etc. but I cannot get mod_ssl to work. If I point lynx to https://localhost I alway get alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.
> 
> /etc/conf.d/apache:
> ...

 

You should check out the apache logs... 

This should give you a hint about what's going on...

(if mod_ssl is loaded or not, etc)

Regards,

Rebel Yell

----------

## MaGuS

error_log:

```

[Fri Jul  5 09:33:08 2002] [notice] Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) PHP/4.2.1 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Fri Jul  5 09:33:08 2002] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Fri Jul  5 09:33:08 2002] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

[Fri Jul  5 09:34:13 2002] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Fri Jul  5 09:34:13 2002] [error] Cannot remove module mod_ssl.c: not found in module list

[Fri Jul  5 09:34:15 2002] [error] Cannot remove module mod_ssl.c: not found in module list

[Fri Jul  5 09:34:16 2002] [notice] Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) PHP/4.2.1 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Fri Jul  5 09:34:16 2002] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Fri Jul  5 09:34:16 2002] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)

```

----------

## rac

 *MaGuS wrote:*   

> error_log:
> 
> ```
> 
> [Fri Jul  5 09:33:08 2002] [notice] Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) PHP/4.2.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
> ...

 

Doesn't look like mod_ssl is loaded at all.  I have:

```

[Thu Jun 27 14:51:10 2002] [notice] Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.8.10 OpenSSL/0.9.6d configured -- resuming normal operations

```

Do you have any files in /var/log/apache whose names start with 'ssl' that might shed any light on the subject?  Maybe starting httpd manually with the -X option will give useful debugging output?

----------

## MaGuS

In /var/log/apache are only two files (error and access).

on gentoo the httpd bin file is called apache and it doesn't have a "-X" flag?

```

gentoo conf # apache -h

Usage: apache [-D name] [-d directory] [-f file]

              [-C "directive"] [-c "directive"]

              [-v] [-V] [-h] [-l] [-L] [-S] [-t] [-T] [-F]

Options:

  -D name          : define a name for use in <IfDefine name> directives

  -d directory     : specify an alternate initial ServerRoot

  -f file          : specify an alternate ServerConfigFile

  -C "directive"   : process directive before reading config files

  -c "directive"   : process directive after  reading config files

  -v               : show version number

  -V               : show compile settings

  -h               : list available command line options (this page)

  -l               : list compiled-in modules

  -L               : list available configuration directives

  -S               : show parsed settings (currently only vhost settings)

  -t               : run syntax check for config files (with docroot check)

  -T               : run syntax check for config files (without docroot check)

  -F               : run main process in foreground, for process supervisors

```

I don't know what to do now, so please help!   :Confused: 

----------

## mattivirtanen

lynx dosent suport ssl afaik... so you should probably test your page whit mozilla...

----------

## MaGuS

Thats new te me, in access_log I can see lynx got ssl

```
(192.168.2.4 - - [05/Jul/2002:10:32:57 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 1456 "-" "Lynx/2.8.4rel.1 libwww-FM/2.14 SSL-MM/1.4.1 OpenSSL/0.9.6d")
```

 and in the desktop how-to it used to connect to https also.  :Wink: 

Regards, 

Magnus

P.S.: In access_log for http (client name) https still don't work!

----------

